# Bow tie at job interview?



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

It is for a financial position at a quasi-governmental agency. Interviewers are of the female persuasion (in my experience they respond _very_ positively to bow ties).


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

As a frequent bow tie wearer and occasional interviewer for financial positions, I'd say no, not to a job interview.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

I tend to think that if you feel the need to ask, then you should eschew it.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

While there may be the occasional interviewer who would like it, most people expect people interviewing for financial positions to wear the "uniform" which means a standard conservative necktie, not a bow.

You can express your fashionable side after you have the job (although that may work or not work depending on your environment. In the city where I live, you would be the only bow tie wearer in 99% of the offices; you would need to decide for yourself if you want the kind of attention that would generate.

Also, if you are thinking that women are responding socially to the bow tie and that would be the best for an interview, you may want to be very careful about the vibes you give off to a female interviewer whose interest will probably be in your financial abilities and not your um - - animal magnetism.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Probably not. You want the focus to be on your experience and suitability for the position, not on your clothing.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> ...you may want to be very careful about the vibes you give off to a female interviewer whose interest will probably be in your financial abilities and not your um - - animal magnetism.


Guess that nixes the salami in the pocket too??


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like its a unanimous "NO" I do find bow ties more practical working at a desk... they are not in the way.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I wore a bow tie to a successful interview once, but I 1) had an "in" already and 2) knew that a partner at the firm wore them. I don't know anything about the financial industry and I've never liked being interviewed by women, though. So I'm not much help.


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

I wear bow ties at our marketing agency as often as I wear ties. I've never worn a bow tie to an interview, nor would I recommend it. Be safe with a standard neck tie.

Ed


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

No. I wear one about twice a week, of various patterns. However for an interview, try to outshine the other applicants by wearing a long tie, nicely pressed shirt, suit and shined shoes.

To quote a columnist in GQ, "I cut my hair till I got the job, and after that I let it grow for a year". Think of a bow tie as a nonconventional affectation. Like long hair a bow tie might be something to break out once you're comfortably settled into the job. Let people judge you by your performance, not a sartorial eccentricity.

Thomas


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

Another "no."

Get the job first. THEN, you can (maybe) wear a bow tie. But get the job first. Don't give anyone the slightest reason, no matter how ridiculous, to reject you.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Only if you are interviewing to be a French waiter or circus clown.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Bow ties are great - i wear them frequently. That said, I would never hire some one who interviewed in a bow tie. Sorry, there are things you just don't do -- and this is one of them.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

It's not _quite_ as bad as wearing funny pants to a funeral, but it's close.

Go long (as in go with a long tie), young man.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a bad idea. Don't do it.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

No.....


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Add me to the NO column. Don't wear anything that an interviewer might deem as "eccentric". Get the job, then wear the bow tie.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ada8356 said:


> I tend to think that if you feel the need to ask, then you should eschew it.


Pretty much right on the money, IMHO.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

As a regular interviewer and bow-tie lover, a resounding NO. 

Now, if you know, for a FACT, that the woman interviewing you is the one who gets moist over bows, then wait till after you get the job, and say hello on your first day in a bow. To the interview: keep to the uniform, and consider a white linen pocket square.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> As a regular interviewer and bow-tie lover, a resounding NO.
> 
> *Now, if you know, for a FACT, that the woman interviewing you is the one who gets moist over bows*, then wait till after you get the job, and say hello on your first day in a bow. To the interview: keep to the uniform, and consider a white linen pocket square.


_I'd_ like to meet her


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

KenR said:


> _I'd_ like to meet her


Exceptional find in the Smiley repertoire. I think many of us would.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

jamesensor said:


> That said, I would never hire some one who interviewed in a bow tie.


That's because you are not Dean of Early American History at Georgetown (yet:icon_study. I think it's perfectly acceptable for _any_ interview for a Dean's position at most decent liberal arts colleges in America, or perhaps a curator's position. Otherwise, um, no.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

jamesensor said:


> Bow ties are great - i wear them frequently. That said, I would never hire some one who interviewed in a bow tie. Sorry, there are things you just don't do -- and this is one of them.


Or a college professor.
Women dig the bowties. But they also dig a sharp necktie. Go with a great quality necktie for the interview. Wear the bowtie a few months after you get the job.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless you are interviewing for a position as "Hand Stands the Clown", avoid the bow tie.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Regrettably, another no. Less because it's inappropriate (though it might be, depending on the conservatism of the institution), and more because it's a distraction. Some people love bow ties, some hate them; even if we stipulate that your interviewer is positive or neutral about bow ties, I still wouldn't do it first time out. One of the reasons that a white shirt and conservatively colored tie (often red, blue, or gold) is _de rigeur_ for interviews is that anything that you're wearing that might be more memorable than what you say is a hindrance.


----------



## Lord Byron (Nov 23, 2005)

*other things not to wear to a job interview*

A flower in your jacket lapel that squirts water.

A red nose.

https://lordbyronsrevenge.blogspot.com/


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd save the bow until right after your hiring is announced.

Until then, it should remain hidden.

Just like the whoopie-whistle and booze!!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Lord Byron said:


> A flower in your jacket lapel that squirts water.
> 
> A red nose.
> 
> https://lordbyronsrevenge.blogspot.com/


Built in whoopee cushion.

(But de rigueur for the exit interview).


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

I love to rock the bow but for an interview I would just say no. Unless you're a very imposing figure (say 6'10", 300lbs, gruff appearance) then a very conservative bow would help tone down your appearance and add to your likeability.


----------



## Chris.S (May 19, 2011)

As a 22yr federal employee for a bank regulator, if you want the job DON'T go the bowtie route. We're typically more conservative than the bankers, think more like Park Avenues and blue or gray suits.


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

No, don't even think about doing it.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

If you're really intent on "style", you can wear french cuffs (on a white shirt) with discreet cufflinks, and a white pocket square not showing too much. Much beyond that, for an interview, no...


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

If you have to ask, the answer is no. Job interview attire is simple. A conservative grey or navy suit, a white (or, if you must, light blue) shirt, and a conservative (probably repp) tie. No pocket square. It has nothing to do with the sex of the interviewer or the agency/company. It really blows my mind that people would consider trying to dress like a dandy at a job interview, particularly in this economic climate.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

StephenRG said:


> If you're really intent on "style", you can wear french cuffs (on a white shirt) with discreet cufflinks, and a white pocket square not showing too much. Much beyond that, for an interview, no...


I'd even be careful about the pocket square. You want your personality and skills to make the impression, not your clothing. Many people who don't post on clothing forums don't wear pocket squares and consider them foppish. You have little to gain with the square and much to lose with the wrong interviewer. The same goes for the bow tie, but probably even more emphatically.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

NFW for the interview. Okay after you get the job (after a couple of months and you have established yourself). If it's quasi-government, chances are you may be the best dressed man there.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Definitely NO


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

The potential for this look backfiring is too great...NO for interview

Hopefully you get the job, would then be a good idea to play it sartorially straight for a few weeks to judge the vibe at your new work before pulling out the bow ties


----------



## TRUTRO (Jun 8, 2011)

I can tell you that when I hire someone the first thing I notice are his shoes, manners and tie and would never hire someone with a bow tie. While they are very beautiful and contribute to making you noticeable at an interview bow ties make people wonder how eccentric you are, does it stop at the bow tie or is you attitude to work questionable too? I also find that some bow ties remind me of clowns so I would definitely not wear one to an interview. Dress conservatively and you can't go wrong.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

TRUTRO said:


> I can tell you that when I hire someone the first thing I notice are his shoes, manners and tie and would never hire someone with a bow tie. While they are very beautiful and contribute to making you noticeable at an interview bow ties make people wonder how eccentric you are, does it stop at the bow tie or is you attitude to work questionable too? I also find that *some bow ties remind me of clowns* *so I would definitely not wear one to an interview*. Dress conservatively and you can't go wrong.


I disagree. I can't imagine not hiring this guy for an important financial position:


----------



## Dr Kilroy (May 10, 2010)

Actually, some gentleman on the Fedora Lounge did it. I do not know, however, if he got the job (I asked him already).

Nevertheless, bow ties are still inappropriate for really serious jobs, like working for government etc. I am not into such jobs, however. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## TRUTRO (Jun 8, 2011)

KenR said:


> I disagree. I can't imagine not hiring this guy for an important financial position:
> 
> It does depend on the particular job, however if the image you project is important the way you present yourself at the interview will definitely influence the final choice of whether you get the job or not. A colleague of mine also claims (I have heard it from other people too) that a person's choice of formal wear, especially to an interview, reflects their attitude to their work and tasks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Formal wear? I doubt anyone will show up to an interview wearing full dress tails.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

KenR said:


> I disagree. I can't imagine not hiring this guy for an important financial position:


Outside the eyes. Inside the ears.

Nice colors, though.


----------



## Dr Kilroy (May 10, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Formal wear? I doubt anyone will show up to an interview wearing full dress tails.


Of course, as the job interviews usually take place during the day, so morning dress is appropriate then. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Who will be the first Igent to argue this point seriously?


----------

